# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  How many sets for chest and back?

## jg42058p

I do my back and chest on separate days.

I am wondering how many sets I should put for a real good workout that really tears those muscle fibers for optimum growth

Would 14 sets be good?
16 too much?

I've been doing 10 sets (for my back and my chest)

and so far I dont think I'm working them enough. I feel a slight pump but I think I could do better

For my back day I was thinking
5 sets pull ups, 5 sets rows, 5 sets dumb-bell pull overs (or close grip pull ups)

For my chest I was thinking

5 sets flat bench, 5 sets incline bench, 3 sets decline bench, 3 sets incline flies (16 sets)

How does this sound? 
(I train each muscle group once a week; and I'm lifting for strength)

----------


## jojo2002

google 5X5 routine...

----------


## eatrainrest

6-10-chest
8-12-back

----------


## Critical Mass

> 6-10-chest
> 8-12-back


^^^^x2. It also depends. But if you put all your effort into each set,then yes to the above.

----------


## eatrainrest

yea i only count working sets, the problem people have with not seeing results with low volume is they dont train at a high enough intesnity... thats why i think slingshot is the best idea of rotating HIT and low volume

----------


## green22

I like 10-14 for both depending on how I feel.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> I like 10-14 for both depending on how I feel.


x2..

----------


## ted666

no more than 9 max for me otherwise i overtrain

----------


## Swifto

> yea i only count working sets, the problem people have with not seeing results with low volume is they dont train at a high enough intesnity... thats why i think slingshot is the best idea of rotating HIT and low volume


When I train HIT. I do around 3-4 working sets per bodypart, depending on the size of the muscle.

When doing high volume, anywhere from 8-10 sets for biceps, tricpes, delts, right upto 15-20 sets for chest, back and legs.

----------


## Klimax

I do the sets with whom i can mantain concentration. For chest and back i do 12 sets.

----------


## Dukkit

> no more than 9 max for me otherwise i overtrain


no such thing as over training.
you just need to eat more.

or so ive been told

lol

----------

